# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  Expungement and Criminal Records: State-Specific  Information

## هيثم الفقى

USA
Below you will find state-specific information on criminal records and expungement (where available online), from sources such as state judiciaries, attorneys general, and state police agencies. 


AlabamaComputerized Criminal History System (Alabama Criminal Justice Information Center)
Criminal Information Center (Alabama Department of Public Safety)AlaskaCriminal Records FAQs (Alaska Department of Public Safety)
Request to Seal Criminal Justice Information [PDF file} (Alaska Department of Public Safety)ArizonaCriminal History Records (State of Arizona - Department of Public Safety)
Criminal History FAQs (State of Arizona - Department of Public Safety)ArkansasCriminal Background Check (Arkansas State Police)CaliforniaClean Up Your Criminal Record (California Courts Self-Help Center)
Petition and Order for Expungement [PDF file] (California Courts Self-Help Center)ColoradoSealing Adult Criminal Records [PDF file] (Colorado Judicial Branch)
Forms: Sealing of Criminal Records (Colorado Judicial Branch)ConnecticutConnecticut Law About Criminal Records (Connecticut Judicial Branch)
Erasure of Criminal Records (CT Statute) (Connecticut General Statutes)DelawareExpungement of Criminal Records (Delaware Code)District of Columbia  FloridaSeal and Expunge Process (Florida Department of Law Enforcement)
Obtaining Criminal History Information (Florida Department of Law Enforcement)GeorgiaObtaining Criminal History Record Information (Georgia Bureau of Investigation)HawaiiExpungements (Hawaii Attorney General)IdahoCriminal History Information (Idaho State Police)IllinoisExpungement Information (Office of the State Appellate Defender )
Expungement: General Guidelines [PDF file] (Illinois Attorney General)IndianaLimited Criminal History Search (Indiana State Police)IowaCriminal History Records (Iowa Department of Public Safety)KansasCriminal History Record Check (Kansas Bureau of Investigation)
Frequent Questions: Criminal History (Kansas Bureau of Investigation)KentuckyPetition/Motion for Expungement [PDF file] (Commonwealth of Kentucky Court of Justice)
Background Check Forms (Kentucky State Police)LouisianaBureau of Criminal Identification and Information (Louisiana State Police)MaineCriminal History Records Requests (Maine Courts)MarylandExpungement (District Court of Maryland)MassachusettsRequests to Seal Files (General Laws of Massachusetts Ch. 276:100A)
Sealing, Expungements, and Pardons (Massachusetts Trial Court Law Libraries)
Criminal Records FAQs (Massachusetts Trial Court Law Libraries)MichiganGetting an Adult Criminal Conviction Removed (Michigan Courts)
Application to Set Aside Conviction [PDF file] (Michigan Courts)MinnesotaWhat is Criminal Expungement? (Minnesota Judicial Branch)
Forms: Expungement of a Criminal Record (Minnesota Judicial Branch)Mississippi  MissouriExpungement of Arrest Records (Missouri Courts)
Petition for Expungement of Arrest Records [PDF file] (Missouri Courts)MontanaBackground Checks (Montana Department of Justice)NebraskaCriminal History Reports (Nebraska State Patrol)NevadaSealing Records After Conviction, etc. (Nevada Revised Statutes)
Sealing Nevada Criminal History Records [PDF file] (State of Nevada)New HampshireCriminal Records FAQs (New Hampshire Department of Safety)New JerseyHow to Expunge Your Criminal Record [PDF file] (New Jersey Judiciary)New MexicoNew Mexico State Central Repository for Criminal History (New Mexico Department of Public Safety)New YorkPersonal Criminal History Record Review Program (New York State Division of Criminal Justice Services)North CarolinaNorth Carolina Offender Information (North Carolina Department of Correction)North DakotaCriminal History Record Information (North Dakota Attorney General)OhioCriminal Justice Information System (Ohio Office of Criminal Justice Services)OklahomaExpungement Questions (Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation)
Criminal History FAQs (Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation)OregonHow Do I Clear My Juvenile or Criminal Record? (Oregon Courts)
Clearing Your Record (Oregon State Bar )PennsylvaniaPennsylvania Access to Criminal History (State of Pennsylvania)Rhode IslandExpungement Information (Judiciary of Rhode Island)South CarolinaState Criminal Records Check (State of South Carolina)South DakotaComputerized Criminal History System (South Dakota Division of Criminal Investigation)TennesseeOrder for the Expungement of Criminal Offender Record [PDF file] (Tennessee Supreme Court)TexasCrime Records Service (Texas Department of Public Safety)UtahExpunging a Record (Utah Courts)VermontCriminal History Records Repository (Vermont Criminal Information Center)VirginiaInstructions for Petition for Expungement [PDF file] (Virginia Courts)WashingtonCriminal History and Criminal Records (Washington Courts)
Criminal History Records (Washington State Patrol)West Virginia  WisconsinPardons, Etc.[includes links to expungement information] (Wisconsin State Law Library)WyomingCriminal History Checks (Wyoming Attorney General)
from

----------

